# worse ibs c after sex



## banannie (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi, A friend just told me about this group and It's so nice to hear from people with similar problems. It's really been making me feel better and more open with my problem. Any ways, I have ibs c and a lot of times after intercourse, especially when I orgasm, my ibs symptoms- cramping, bloating, and just general intestinal aches- really start acting up. Does anyone else experience this? Does anyone know why this happens? Thanks.


----------

